# Off to France



## lucybabe (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi everyone

Were off to France for 'a while' does anyone know of any reasonably priced nice sites and aires going from Calais via outskirts of Luxembourg and then down and across on to Millau Bridge and then to see the cycling in the mountains in france. Also via carcassonne somewhere. 

Love to hear from anyone who has been this way.

Yes, its our first trip!!
:wink:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Haha...try anywhere in France, first springs to mind!

Any French campsite guide will give you thousands of sites. ACSI is our favourite.

Also get the French aires guide.

Or just go and stop when you find a site, aire or summat.

I think nearly everyone on here who has been to France has gone through the regions you have mentioned, lots just do it on a 'wing and a prayer' and have a successful trip.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome

As you can't search, you won't be able to see that a lot of these routes will have been covered many times.

You could always start here:

France; aires

If you want an alternative to campsites, try the French passion sites.
There are independently run wine growers, fruit, cheese through to meats etc who allow you to stay on their grounds for free. Usually you'd take a look at their offerings and probably buy something, we've bought milk, straight from the goat, through to wines and ciders... and excellent Rhubarb Nectar!
Most we've spent has been around €24 on organic ciders [for pressies or course! hic], usually it's much less more like 4 or 5 €.

These have been great when the aires nearby are not that good.

Good luck.

w


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

lucybabe said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Were off to France for 'a while' does anyone know of any reasonably priced nice sites and aires going from Calais via outskirts of Luxembourg and then down and across on to Millau Bridge and then to see the cycling in the mountains in france. Also via carcassonne somewhere.
> 
> ...


Stop where it suits you.
You don't say how long you will be away but you should have no problem getting into sites until about the middle of July.
The popular ones then start to be booked in advance so stop and look a bit earlier in the day, say shortly after lunch. If you can't get on that one you'll probably get on the next you try.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

First trip - just go with the flow, don't try and drive too far each day, stop and look on the way, don't be afraid to walk around a campsite first before committing to stay the night - walk away if you don't like it, try and have a Plan B for each of your stops, if you stop somewhere and don't feel comfortable - move on.

So, with so much knowledge and experience under your belt, your second trip will be a doddle.

You WILL enjoy it.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I was going to chip in too, but I can't improve on Tonyt's comments.

Absolutely spot on, but don't let him bully you. :wink:

You are not *obliged *to enjoy it . . . . but I'll also be amazed if you don't! :lol:

Dave


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

There is a very nice cheap site on the outskirts of Luxembourg we used it in high season last year €14 per night. Easy to cycle into town.

There are thousands of aires to use in France just get All The Aires Book France. You dont need any more.

Also Boad Atlas for Germany these are in my opinion better than the French aires. Try a trip up the Mosel.

steve & ann. ---------- teensvan


----------



## lucybabe (Mar 9, 2012)

*french trip*

Thanks to everyone for all your comments. I think the only one we have not got is the France Passion Site BOok, so may as well get that one as well, we like wine!! and milk.

Just retired so have the time.

Jaki :roll:


----------



## lucybabe (Mar 9, 2012)

*off to france*

Does anyone know if I can get a France Passion Book on this site - need one by Wednesday


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: off to france*



lucybabe said:


> Does anyone know if I can get a France Passion Book on this site - need one by Wednesday


Wouldn't bother Jaki.

If you have all the other books you will not be short of places to stay, and although they probably shouldn't do it, some France Passion sites seem to let you stay if you are not a member - but of course you are almost obliged to buy some of their produce.

We wandered into one not realising it was FP, and the owner wasn't bothered. Perhaps he wasn't exclusively FP???

Put these co-ordinates somewhere safe - one of the best "wild" camping spots we have ever found. 50.13622°N 4.82702°E A lovely town and a delightful spot to wake up to in the morning.

Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

............. and here's a nice spot:

44.26703	1.99721

......... and another here:

44.65055	2.38388

Hunt them out - they're everywhere.


----------



## lucybabe (Mar 9, 2012)

*off to france*

Got that thanks Dave, looks lovely.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I spend hours and hours on here. www.campingcar-infos.com

I tend to pick a selection of the best ones for every region I might visit and save them translated into English as PDF files on my laptop for future reference.

Its a French site that has the largest selection of Aires you will find anywhere and not just for France.

They also log farm sites, sites with Aire facilities, Wild camping spots and of course Aires.

You can download the whole lot for your sat nav for free or purchase the offline version for your laptop for a few euros.


----------

